# Which is the Best Skewb?



## loverthehater (Oct 22, 2010)

I am buying a skewb kind a blind. I don't know any brand but Mefferts and QJ. Which one of those is better, but if you can think of a better one, please let me know!


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 22, 2010)

QJ is best.

LL/Mefferts need modding to be good.


----------



## loverthehater (Oct 22, 2010)

okay thanx i wanna hear from a few more people before i make the decision


----------



## loverthehater (Oct 22, 2010)

Nm QJ wins


----------



## demma (Oct 22, 2010)

I only have the white QJ and I like it very much.
Very nice stickers.


----------



## Owen (Oct 22, 2010)

My QJ is a poppy fail.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 22, 2010)

i like qj


----------



## Systemdertoten (Oct 22, 2010)

QJ probably is the best but it pops like hell.


----------



## demma (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't know if you modded yours or make extremelly fast moves and solves but mine had never ever pop.
I use a begginer method btw, maybe is that.


----------



## Meep (Oct 22, 2010)

I dunno what some of you did to your QJs, but mine hasn't popped yet. My modded LL spins really well, but when it pops it pretty much falls apart entirely. ): A broken in QJ has more potential.


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Ask Andrew.


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 22, 2010)

I like my LanLan better


----------



## Systemdertoten (Oct 22, 2010)

demma said:


> I don't know if you modded yours or make extremelly fast moves and solves but mine had never ever pop.
> I use a begginer method btw, maybe is that.


I think it's the latter.


----------



## Mikon (Oct 22, 2010)

If you choose the Meffert's one, please, do not buy directly from his site. Customer service is bad (to nonexistent).
One of my gear cubes pops a LOT the center pieces, while the other one I bought from hknow is perfect. 
The other cube that I bought from Meffert's is the Fisher's cube: came cracked and no one answers my e-mails. Not only that, but it also came ULTRA LUBED and very, very loose. I had to open it up, clean it, and retune the tensions. 
My black skewb I bought from tribox and I must say their customer service is fantastic.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 22, 2010)

I got mine from aronpm, who said it was a cubetwist. It's pretty good, and I've tried a QJ too, but the cubetwist is better IMO (my cubetwist is better than their QJ)
Only problem is the stickers are really terrible colours


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 22, 2010)

Meep: How to mod the lanlan?


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 22, 2010)

perform an orchiectomy and sand the centres


----------



## Nalyd (Aug 29, 2014)

There is a new moyu skewb out now, however, I have not seen a review of it


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 29, 2014)

Bump? SS without ball bearings seems to be the most popular right now.


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 29, 2014)

I have noticed a drastic influx of the number of bumped posts recently.


----------



## kcl (Aug 29, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Bump? SS without ball bearings seems to be the most popular right now.



I would say Shengshou with lanlan springs is becoming more popular. I know it works better than no balls for me at least because I turn super fast, but kinda Inaccurately. The balls are just enough to help avoid lockups but they don't make it slow in the slightest.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 29, 2014)

I use a Shengshou sans balls. It's kind of great.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Dec 30, 2014)

SS with LanLan Springs


----------



## MennoniteCuber1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Is the Moyu a good one?


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Mar 10, 2015)

MoYu is absolutely incredible! It's loose, but doesn't pop, has excellent corner cutting and sticker quality. I got an average of 11.66 on my MoYu Skewb at my very first competition Williams Winter 2015


----------



## Animorpher13 (Mar 10, 2015)

Shenshou with lan lan springs is very good and barely clicky/loud. However, sometimes it get slippery, so..yeah.


----------

